

BD Technique: How and Why to Use Good Cop, Bad Cop - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/good-cop-bad-cop/

======
andyjsong
Does anyone else think this is just a really bad idea? In the long run you're
just a guy that blames everyone instead of finding a solution to the problem.

